# Being Human



## Phantom (Jan 24, 2012)

So the BBC version is coming back soonish, and SyFy's just started again. 

BBC or SyFy version?

I've gotta go with the BBC. The cast is brilliant. The British cast is so much better than the American. I mean the American version's 'vampire' was turned into a Twilight fangirl version. Mitchell was a great character and seemed more 'real' than the American one. And Annie is so much better than Sally. In so many ways I won't even start listing. 

Anyone else watch this show? There was a thread but it died sometime last year.


----------



## Kinova (Jan 24, 2012)

Did they change Annie's name to Sally in the American one? That's... weird.

Anyway, yes - Being Human is good! I'm wondering if this'll be the last BBC series though, considering Mitchell's gone and EVERYONE'S LEAVING GUH. :c I hope they do another Becoming Human miniseries this year though, that was fun.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 25, 2012)

Spoiler:  probably lots of things? I tried not to, but...



Yaaaaaay I _love_ Being Human! Although I've only seen the BBC version and don't have much interest in the remake. I especially like Nina, good god, that girl is fantastic. And I love George when he's being all adorable and confused and indignant, but less so when he's FULL OF RAGE. Same with Mitchell - he had so many really sweet scenes in series 1, and then fewer in series 2 and then, uh... series 3 happened. I lost all my love for him after ~the thing~ he did, but the girl on the train bit was very well done, I thought. I liked bad-guy-whose-name-escapes me, too. The fake-police vampire guy? His actor was excellent. Although chavvy Bristolian Vampire Girl freaked me the hell out. Although I did really love the Bristolian nature of series 1&2, and thought the series lost a something when it was moved to Wales. Not least because actors from Gavin and Stacey and Torchwood kept showing up and totally ruining scenes for me because I couldn't take them seriously (dominatrix Gwen? Dogging Rhys? DO NOT WANT).

I'm very much looking forward to series 4! Whooooo Evil Sam Tyler's dad!


----------

